# Vinyl make return for classical listener & jazz, u wonder why cassette too, 4 metal?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Vinyl make return for classical listener & jazz, u wonder why cassette too, 4 metal?*

This is certainty some obvious thought, Cassette sound more metallic, while vinyls, reeks awesomeness for classical, jazz, old rock & blues I.e Howling Wolf.

This is for people that wonder why Cassette had made a comeback, there deprofundis answer this quite easy?

For every causal mater there is a causal answer, anyone would tell you ask Albert Einsten ghost.

Anecdote: yesterday during sleeping I was visited by 3 ghost J.s Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, they would tell me: why don't I care more about the music of the germans baroque, Beethoven was grumpy as usual, J.s Bach was smiling, Mozart kept laughing and show me a man, Salieri, he said he had put rat poison in order to kill him Joke

Farewell folks that about it :tiphat:


----------

